# Introduction and a question



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi
Ive been lurking this forum for a while. Lots of great tips and inspiration from great builders.
Im now in the process of making my first crank/trolling baits and was out testing them today, they ran ok, but flipped over to their sides when I cranked up the speed. Could this be a weightrelated problem (Havent added any yet) or could it be because the lip is out of place, the line tie is crooked or ...
These are muskysized cranks, made out of maple. Ive read around the web that maple isnt the best choice for cranks, but I had some glider blanks, that I cut a lipslot in (Couldnt wait till I got some lighter wood  )
I am sure more ?'s will surface as I move along. I will also post some of my other works, but I am not allowed yet.

Regards

Michael 
Oslo, Norway


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Pikopath,

welcome, you'll definitely get the respose you're looking for here, everyone is extremely helpful. I'm a newbee and can't accurately comment on your question. I just wanted to welcome you to the forum and mention that I have seen your work on another forum and it is absolutely stunning!
Is it 1 inch thick maple you typically use? How do you get soch smooth round edges do you use a router and then sand? I apologize for taking your question in a different direction, I wanted to pay my compliments.

MS


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi MS
Thank you.
I use 3/4" maple (Original 1" but I plane (?) them) Then its the usual, cut and router, then sanding. I dont sand too much, but I use a mixture of jewelcases (CD covers)dissolved in thinner as a sealant, and dipping til it builds up a smooth surface. Not too smooth though, I like to keep some woodish texture in the baits.

Michael


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Michael, I've seen your baits on some of the other forums and they are just exceptional! Welcome to the clan and keep up the good work.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Michael,

Welcome....addressing your flip over problem, I suspect it is a weighting issue, but it would help to see a picture of the bait from several angles.

Rod


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes 
I can take some photos. I just used some already made glider blanks. I had some lips laying around and was eager to test my hands on cranks.
Unfortunately I dont have a lake in near proximity, so I though I would ask before I did any adjustments.


I also have one of each with a square lip, but I have to say that I didnt see much difference in the action.
Also, I inserted them at 45 degree angle.
Till I get some more photos taken, I can show some of my other lures, if you dont mind 













Michael
Edit: Hm all images doesnt seem to work...


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Heres a sideshot of the cranks:









Michael


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

awesome paint- I really like your crawdad color! You probably realize this but putting your ballast as low as possible will help the lure stay upright. Welcome to the group.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

JamesT said:


> awesome paint- I really like your crawdad color! You probably realize this but putting your ballast as low as possible will help the lure stay upright. Welcome to the group.


Yes, Im gonna ballast them tomorrow, and take a trip to the lake this weekend. Problem is, with maple blanks, I dont have much room for lead before they sink...
But none the less, Ive learned a lot from this experience. Gonna order more lips and hopefully get my hands on some western red cedar, and venture further into this. Ive made quite a lot of gliders, and wanted a change.
Soft plastics also seems interesting...ah all the ideas, and so little time 

Slayer: I will answer your pm when I have enough posts here.. 

Michael


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Michael,

I've never used maple but I'm guessing it is a fairly dense wood. I've used basswood and mahogany with great success. The basswood has pretty low density as far as woods and mahogany is just higher than basswood. So you may want to keep an eye out for those two woods. Also you might consider putting (smaller)ballast at 2, even 3 different locations. I don't know if others do this but it works for me. As far as twisting during higher trolling speeds, could be due to a number of things. You can probably fix it by taking a dremel tool with grinder to the lip. Back when rapala was made in Finland they would fine tune their lures by shaving the lip. I have also done from time to time to get my baits to swim straight. BUt I am reeling at slower speeds than trolling. Good luck! Red western cedar should work great too. I'd like to get my hands on some.

JamesT


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Maybe some of the musky guys could comment on how many different locations they ballast their baits at.


----------



## Pikopath (Jan 18, 2009)

Hm grinding the lip sounds scary, hope I dont have to do that...
I will give it a go, as they are, with some lead in them, and rather wait for new lips and a better wood species, for the purpose.
I have access to teak, but not basswood, european linnen is the closest i can get.
Thanks for the input so far!

Michael


----------

